

Only 13% of Wikipedia Contributors Are Women, Study Says - ciscoriordan
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/08/31/only-13-of-wikipedia-contributors-are-women-study-says/

======
jacquesm
Funny how they didn't think to include a contribution ratio, just a
contributors ratio.

That would be just as interesting, if not more interesting.

